# Is Emla cream safe to use in 2ww?



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

Hiya,

I'm on Gestone injections and find the needle piercing the skin the worst and most painful part. Don't have a problem with the injection itself. Just wondering if it would be safe to use Emla cream to numb the injection site? I had ET yesterday so am now on the 2ww and don't want to do anything to jeopardise my chances. I put up with the jabs last time round but it seems worse on this tx. Of course, if I have no choice then I'll carry on as I have been, anything for a BFP!  I googled Emla and could only find info that said it's safety in pregnancy was not established. My local pharmacy gave me Ametop gel but I'm not sure that's safe either.

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks for your time.

M&M


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi M&M,

Neither product tested in pregnancy so can't say for sure if it's ok. The active ingredients are anaesthetics and if these are used by injection then they can cross the placenta so they should be used with caution in pregnancy. In this instance though they are being used at low doses as local anaesthetics so any amounts absorbed into the blood stream would be very low and unlikely that any significant amount would get to a baby.

Honestly think that during 2ww would be ok but up to you whether to use or not depending on if you can cope with out it during injections.

All the best for 2ww  

Maz x


----------



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for that. Thinking about it I have decided to try and persevere. After all if I am lucky enough to get a BFP,  , I'm going to need to be on the Gestone for some time and not sure I'd want to risk the Emla etc for such a long time period. I'd have to buy up massive stocks too!  Thanks for your input.

M&M


----------

